# Try this easy and healthy Avocado sandwiches



## kenny1999 (Nov 27, 2016)

I only know to make simple dishes like boiling eggs. Recently I've tried to make sandwiches by myself which is very easy, healthy and unexpectedly delicious. 

Ingredients and steps

Wheat bread: Don't use white bread
A tomato is enough
Lettuce salad and salad cream. Some salad cream in the supermarket would state that they are "half" fats, or 50% fats reduced. Use that, don't worry it 
will still taste so good (and healthier)

A Avocado 

Steps
1. Cut the avocado into slices
2. Mix the slices of avocado with lettuce salad and salad cream
3. Cut the tomato into slices
4. Put them onto the wheat bread


Super easy! Super delicious. I didn't realize that it could be much more delicious than those I eat at the sandwiches shop.  I made three at once and ate them all for dinner!


----------



## Whiskadoodle (Nov 27, 2016)

Sandwiches.   One of nature's perfect foods.  I'd be all over this sandwich, and especially if a few rings from an onion slice were added.


----------



## msmofet (Nov 27, 2016)

What's salad cream?


----------



## buckytom (Nov 27, 2016)

Plain salad dressing.

Looks good, Kenny. Very fresh and creamy tasting, I'll bet.

Although I'm with Whisk; add a slice of sweet onion.


----------



## Kayelle (Nov 27, 2016)

msmofet said:


> What's salad cream?



MsM, Salad Cream in the UK is what Miracle Whip is to USA. Close, anyway.

Good job Kenny!! You're off and running with sandwiches only limited by your imagination!
I love *BLAT* sandwiches..*B*acon(crisp fried)/*L*ettuce/*A*vocado/*T*omato.


----------



## larry_stewart (Nov 27, 2016)

A friend of mine from El Salvador introduced me to an avocado sandwich years ago. 

His version:

Hero roll ( or kaiser roll)
Avocado
onion
Hard boiled egg ( crumbled up)
onions 
salt and pepper

Im not a big egg fan, so i leave it off, but i can see how it works.
So simple, but so good.


----------



## Cheryl J (Nov 27, 2016)

In that 10 second time frame when avocados go from perfectly sliceable to soft , I love to mash them, mix with a little chopped onion, and spread it on toast.


----------



## buckytom (Nov 27, 2016)

Cheryl J said:


> In that 10 second time frame when avocados go from perfectly sliceable to soft.




Lol.  

Ain't that the truth.


----------



## Cheryl J (Nov 27, 2016)

It sure is!


----------



## kenny1999 (Nov 29, 2016)

No meat is needed.

I've tried adding onion ring to it. It tastes good

However, avocado is critical

With avocado, you can go without any meat and still full

No salt or pepper is actually needed.


In addition, opening avocado and cutting it into pieces is art!!


----------



## Mad Cook (Dec 2, 2016)

msmofet said:


> What's salad cream?


I promise you - you don't need to know. It's a cheap version of mayonnaise and doesn't taste anything like it. Probably OK if you are allergic to eggs (but read the label). Heinz make it.

I use to like it on chips/fries but even that has paled


----------



## Mad Cook (Dec 2, 2016)

Kayelle said:


> MsM, Salad Cream in the UK is what Miracle Whip is to USA. Close, anyway.
> 
> Good job Kenny!! You're off and running with sandwiches only limited by your imagination!
> I love *BLAT* sandwiches..*B*acon(crisp fried)/*L*ettuce/*A*vocado/*T*omato.


That saves me asking. I've always wondered what Miracle Whip was like.


----------



## jennyema (Dec 2, 2016)

Mad Cook said:


> I promise you - you don't need to know. It's a cheap version of mayonnaise and doesn't taste anything like it. Probably OK if you are allergic to eggs (but read the label). Heinz make it.


 

It has eggs in it.

I love Miracle Whip but generally not by itself as a spread.


----------



## roadfix (Dec 2, 2016)

I love guacamole!


----------



## buckytom (Dec 2, 2016)

Me too, just without avocados in it.

Just kidding.

The salad creams I've tried weren't as sweet as miracle whip, more vinegary.

Now, if I can just say whip without pronouncing the hwa sound, a la Stewie.


----------



## Caslon (Dec 2, 2016)

buckytom said:


> Plain salad dressing.



Very true. I read that you don't want to use mayonnaise with avocado sandwiches as it mutes the avacado taste, thus the reason to use Miracle Whip salad dressing over mayonnaise. 

I like Swiss cheese slices over a bed of chopped lettuce, with sliced onions, topped with mashed up avacado and some plain Miracle Whip salad dressing on white bread. Very simple and delicious.

Alternatively, mashed up avacado, bean sprouts with sharp cheddar cheese slices, chopped up lettuce, some Miracle Whip salad dressing on white bread. Also simple and delicious.


----------



## Kayelle (Dec 2, 2016)

Caslon said:


> Very true. I read that you don't want to use mayonnaise with avocado sandwiches as it mutes the avacado taste, thus the reason to use Miracle Whip salad dressing over mayonnaise.
> 
> I like Swiss cheese slices over a bed of chopped lettuce, with sliced onions, topped with mashed up avacado and some plain Miracle Whip salad dressing on white bread. Very simple and delicious.
> 
> Alternatively, mashed up avacado, bean sprouts with sharp cheddar cheese slices, chopped up lettuce, some Miracle Whip salad dressing on white bread. Also simple and delicious.



Many people detest Miracle Whip and it would ruin any sandwich for me Caslon. Give me only Best Foods (Helman's) mayo every time.

Speaking of avocado's I cut open a perfectly ripe (not over ripe) one yesterday and got a big surprise. There wasn't a pit inside, only the very small skin of a pit There was no hard pit at all, and the perfect flesh was delicious. In my life long love of avocado's I've never seen anything like that.


----------



## Caslon (Dec 3, 2016)

Kayelle said:


> Many people detest Miracle Whip and it would ruin any sandwich for me Caslon. Give me only Best Foods (Helman's) mayo every time.



I don't like Salad Dressing for sandwiches either. I go with mayo, but I might buy a small jar of Miracle Whip salad dressing next time just to see if it makes a difference with avacado sandwiches.


----------



## blissful (Dec 3, 2016)

There used to be a restaurant, Denny's, it might still be around, that had a grilled vegetable sandwich on their menu in the 80's. They changed the menu sometime in the 90's and this vegetable sandwich disappeared. It was grilled on some substantial bread, avocado slices, tomato, cucumber, lettuce, 2 kinds of cheese. It was delicious.


----------



## jennyema (Dec 3, 2016)

Caslon said:


> Very true. I read that you don't want to use mayonnaise with avocado sandwiches as it mutes the avacado taste, thus the reason to use Miracle Whip salad dressing over mayonnaise.




I use them both very often and feel the opposite.  Miracle Whip can be a hammer to delicate flavors it's used with.


----------

